# myface Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Apr 13, 2011)

myface lil' bling Nail Polishes Review

  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 13, 2011)

myface Bling Tone Eye Shadows Review

  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------

